

China’s foreign press office falls victim to hackers - oracuk
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2012/10/25/chinas-foreign-press-office-falls-victim-to-hackers/

======
ari_elle
Isn't the statement

 _"For years, the Chinese government has been criticized around the world for
hacking into foreign computers."_

a little bit bold?

The Chinese government certainly isn't the most innocent one, but making
something like that just appear as fact? Also this indicates that every hacker
attack coming from China is directly from the Chinese government.

Not to forget that the Washington Post is one of the major news sources of the
country.

